# Post something you'd like to hear someone say to you



## mattmc

I'll start

Stop worrying. I like you. I'm not going to stop liking you. This is a friendship not a test.


----------



## CheesyBites

Congratulations. You now own a private island and 10 million €


----------



## BillDauterive

A girl telling me "I love you" :afr


----------



## alienbird

"Everything is going to be okay."

:sigh


----------



## Daveyboy

You're hogging all the pillows!


----------



## Claudia87

"You can have the last piece of cheesecake."


----------



## Odinn

Grand said:


> "Everything is going to be okay."
> 
> :sigh


Everything is going to be okay, Grand.


----------



## Bikini Condom

"You are sexy" from a girl I like.


----------



## moloko

Luna Azul said:


> "I'm in love with you" (from someone I also have feelings for)


This and nothing else.


----------



## Pooksta

"Let's hang out"


----------



## ApathyDivine

Pooksta said:


> "Let's hang out"


This


----------



## Glass Child

"You can tell me anything and I won't give up on you. I mean it."

Aha, yes, that would be very nice.


----------



## Lids

Here's that dream house you always wanted and unlimited funds. I want you to be able to do all the things you want to do in life. Make sure to put a lot of money into charities.


----------



## alienbird

Odinn said:


> Everything is going to be okay, Grand.


Thanks a lot. I really mean it.



Glass Child said:


> "You can tell me anything and I won't give up on you. I mean it."
> 
> Aha, yes, that would be very nice.


Yeah... that would be nice too.


----------



## Pooksta

likeaspacemonkey said:


> :ditto





Silentious said:


> This


Let's all just hang out! Meet me in Arizona


----------



## Whatev

I don't need this 10million dollars, here you have it.


----------



## Mr Bacon

CheesyBites said:


> Congratulations. You now own a private island and 10 million €


I had thought of something like that, you beat me to it hehe.

I'll just go with _"Congratulations, your brain surgery went just as planned. You no longer have Social Anxiety Disorder"_

"_Oh yeah, give it to me hard_" doesn't sound bad either.


----------



## ApathyDivine

Pooksta said:


> Let's all just hang out! Meet me in Arizona


would love to but I am nearly broke!


----------



## AussiePea

"You're gorgeous/hot", in person. 

Maybe one day!


----------



## Yer Blues

Non serious: Is that an anaconda in your pocket, or are you just happy to see me?

Serious: Is that a Burmese python in your pocket, or you just happy to see me?


----------



## Pooksta

Silentious said:


> would love to but I am nearly broke!


I'm broke too sadly. Maybe if I was ridiculously rich I would fly out to random places and hang out with people from here.



likeaspacemonkey said:


> Far from Arizona, amigo. Let's do this, meet ME in my secret faraway land!


Roger that, I'll be on the next flight to "your secret faraway land".


----------



## Zatch

"I'll be okay."


----------



## laura024

I want you.


----------



## mattmc

I missed you.


----------



## Koichi

"We've done some tests, it seems you're completely immune to the harmful effects of alcohol and saturated fat."


----------



## Noll

"i wanna be with you all the time"


----------



## Kalliber

" I love you"


----------



## Sacrieur

"Get up you pathetic piece of ****, you can do better."

Yeah, sounds about right.


----------



## Gizamalukeix

"I like you"


----------



## Mousey9

I like how nice your *** looks in them jeans.



Incompl said:


> I don't need this 10million dollars, here you have it.


and this


----------



## vaness

I care about you


----------



## Deion

"I love you" while she's hugging me :love


----------



## Greenleaf62

Don't worry so much about trying to change. I like you just the way you are.


----------



## mattmc

Hey! I'm... well you know who I am right? I heard you were a fan! I'm on break from filming right now. Wondered if you'd like to hang out? Just me and you? I came all the way out here. I'm at least going to get a hug. If you don't want to hang out end the hug. If you do, just hold me for a while.


----------



## SilentLyric

wanna go out sometime?


----------



## Shockwave The Logical

"I love you. I never want to leave your side..."


----------



## nrelax11

Lets get it oonn


----------



## Callum96

I'm better.


----------



## tehuti88

"I will teach you Ojibwa, and chatter with/educate you about the culture as much as you wish. Ask/say whatever you like, there are no stupid questions, there's no such thing as too many questions, and you won't offend me whatever you say since I realize you mean well and only want to share and learn. I can be both your mentor and your friend. And your writing? I don't find that offensive, in fact I'm interested in seeing it."

Too much to ask for, I know. :sigh


----------



## probably offline




----------



## TryingMara

"I ****** up, I'm sorry."


----------



## belle102

"you complete me."


----------



## DarrellLicht

"you are my favorite person, I love you, I don't think you're crazy"

Something to that effect.


----------



## Zatch

"There's something about this on your mind still... I know there is. I want you to tell me. Please."


----------



## CoastalSprite

"Hey you wanna learn how to handle firearms? You never know when it might come handy one day. I'll help you with getting a license to buy one, it's really not as hard as you think. And I'm friends with the owner of a retailer, so I'll see if I can get you a discount."


----------



## IHateComingUpWithUserName

"It's ok. I forgive you now"


----------



## redstar312

I love you.

Followed by... 

Take me to bed or lose me forever.


----------



## meepie

"You're cool, let's be friends."


----------



## The Linux Guy

I love you

Your worth something


----------



## AshleyAnn

redstar312 said:


> I love you.
> 
> Followed by...
> 
> Take me to bed or lose me forever.


Top gun!?


----------



## AshleyAnn

I love you 

Or 


You're perfect just the way you are. 


Orrrrr 


Will you be my girlfriend? 


That wound be nice to hear by someone I really care about


----------



## Ckg2011

Here is a check for 10 billion dollars.


----------



## Grog

AshleyAnn said:


> I love you
> 
> Or
> 
> You're perfect just the way you are.
> 
> Orrrrr
> 
> Will you be my girlfriend?
> 
> That wound be nice to hear by someone I really care about


Well I know you don't care about me cause you don't even know me but 
I love the way you seem so nice and friendly( you always try to reply to everyone )
You are perfect just the way you are ( observations on what you have posted )
And would love someone with your character to be my girlfriend ( so will someone you meet an choose to be )

I would like someone to say any thing to me I don't get to communicate with any one ever


----------



## Outofmycomfortzone

Its ok, you are going to be ok. You can do this! Of course its scary but I'll be here for you, I'll hold your hand the whole way.


----------



## HopefulDreamer

Do you want to go out with me?


----------



## Daveyboy

Is that a fingernail stuck between your teeth??


----------



## AshleyAnn

Grog said:


> Well I know you don't care about me cause you don't even know me but
> I love the way you seem so nice and friendly( you always try to reply to everyone )
> You are perfect just the way you are ( observations on what you have posted )
> And would love someone with your character to be my girlfriend ( so will someone you meet an choose to be )
> 
> I would like someone to say any thing to me I don't get to communicate with any one ever


You are so incredibly sweet and nice thank you, I really appreciate that.

Yeah it's hard to communicate with people sometimes, besides online communication.. I never really communicate with people in person anymore. If you ever want to talk, just message me


----------



## brewpacksox

I'm sorry.


----------



## Heatherly

You are so fun to be around.


----------



## rosecolored

"I care about you."


----------



## monotonous

idk what have your parents done to you


----------



## NicoShy

Even though you have no friends or your own family you are worth millions. You are not a loser! Or a freak!


----------



## cosmicslop

Does my face look like I'm dead on the inside? I have a feeling I do. Facial expressions take too much work.

edit: okay, I posted in the wrong thread. But I have a habit of not deleting posts, so I meant to post in the 'post something you're afraid to say' thread.


----------



## p90powa

"I'll always be there for you and love you no matter what. I'm not like the other girls" And here is the kicker. She actually means she isn't like the other girls. Not the ones that say they aren't like the other girls and then in the end are exactly like them.


----------



## vaness

hello let's be friends and talk everyday


----------



## gamingpup

Hello... Whats your name.


----------



## minnie52

Yes! You rock my world! Will you marry me?! Good - Let's go make love!!!


----------



## derpresion

shut up and take my money (for no reason)

you look like final fantasy character (never gonna happen ;n; )

im sorry i really was wrong..(certain person)


----------



## kwinsea

I'm glad you're here.


----------



## redstar312

You need help and I'm going to help you get it.


----------



## Archeron

"You are good person" and "I am proud to be your friend."


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

"You've won 10 million dollars"


----------



## h00dz

"You have just won most eligible bachelor of the year award"


----------



## sas111

I got the barbiturates, good bye.


----------



## Andre

"I understand that your feelings are depressed"

....... yes...


----------



## CS12345

Youre going to be okay. I love you. Youre not crazy.


----------



## pati

One day you will learn how to give and receive love like an open window and it will feel like summer every day.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

"I want the D"


----------



## gnomealone

" hi, this is god and I actually exist. And I'm giving you a 'do-over' "


----------



## Farideh

" I love you Paloma "


----------



## LimePenguin

I've booked you a long lazy sunny vacation cos I know how busy you've been, plus you can invite one other person for free


----------



## prettyful

"i'm sorry i blamed everything on you and never took responsibility for what i did."


----------



## AxeDroid

I want you to know that I don't feel disgust talking with you anymore and maybe one day we might have the chance to talk again but for now, let us wait.


----------



## Elad

I've missed you.


----------



## JohnDoe26

"I freaking love you, man"


----------



## Pompeii

I shall call you Squishy and you shall be mine and you shall be my Squishy. Come here, Squishy. Come here, little Squishy.


----------



## probably offline

I broke up with my lame girlfriend. Lets go back to being bffs now.


----------



## MidnightBlu

"I'm sorry I haven't been on Skype. Would you like to Skype now, I'm available now, or tomorrow? I promise I'll be on again!"
"I like you a lot and can't wait to date you when I get back. When do you want me to come see you?  I can't wait to hold hands and kiss you."


----------



## hammerfast

"Oh honey , come have sex with me"


----------



## MidnightBlu

In the future: "[Inserts my first and last name], will you marry me?"


----------



## chris m

"Your social anxiety disorder is so sexy"


----------



## jap

In the future: "C'mon J! Drop that disguised Vodka in a tea cup. You ain't fooling no one! Pick up the newspaper and let's play scrabble in the garden!" ----Future Wife XD


----------



## Kalliber

"You can teleport to anywhere in the world" xD


----------



## laura024

Can I have yo number? Can I have it?


----------



## bad baby

"I luv ya
You got soul
And you make me
Wanna try harder"

For some reason I imagine whoever's saying that's got an Australian accent even though I kinda sorta dislike Australian accents.



laura024 said:


> Can I have yo number? Can I have it?


YEAH GIRL U MY LITTLE CROISSANT. LIKE A LITTLE CHEESE ON MA CROISSANT.


----------



## Crimson Lotus

chris m said:


> "Your social anxiety disorder is so sexy"


I think it's safe to close this thread, there can be no better answer than this one .


----------



## CWe

I care


----------



## BuzzAldrin

Too much...

• I really appreciate everything you do for me. 

• You have nothing to worry about, nothing is going to happen, you can trust me. 

• I'm sorry. 

• I'm actually going to stay in with you today.. 

• The guys are coming over tonight. (Yay for socialisation)


----------



## Emma91

You are so cool.


----------



## SilentLyric

I'm promoting you. You deserve it because I've seen how hard you work.


----------



## Anonymous Loner

"I love you"

"Hey! We like the same band! (Let's make-out)"

"You're kind, intelligent, hilarious, and all around attractive"

"You, yeah you, I actually realize that you're a living being - that you exist; I just wanted to let you know"

"I care about you"

"Let's do the thing with our naughty bits!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Tokztero

I want to be your soul mate.


----------



## Euripides

I think no pants are the best pants too.


----------



## markwalters2

Cum and penetrate me.


----------



## Mlochail

'You're all that matters to me'

Yandere ftw!


----------



## TryingMara

I've always cared.


----------



## Daveyboy

Can I borrow your toothbrush?


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

"For saving the world from being invaded by alien zombies, we award you with a lifetime supply of cheescake.

And no, you aren't too short."


----------



## Natallie

"Are you okay?"


----------



## mb47

You are an amazing problem-solver, and wherever you may end up, you'll be an asset to those around you.


----------



## The Linux Guy

I'd like to hear someone tell me, "I know your trying hard to do things right, don't worry things will turn out ok"


----------



## BelieveInFreedom

''Daniel, here is one million pounds, go and start a brand new life.''


----------



## cmed

sup


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi

You're perfect.


----------



## RyanAdams

"You're incredibly attractive."


----------



## redstar312

I love you. You are the love of my life. Take me and make love to me. You complete me.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxMrFunnyPants

"You look younger than Amy Adams."


----------



## Tinydancer20

I choose you pokemon


----------



## Nonsensical

"Your father just died and he left all of his life insurance to you."


----------



## monotonous

god give me a sign, tell me what to do


----------



## jessabones

"I like you just the way you are, you are so ****ing perfect...come here!" -kisses my lips-


----------



## Jaxosix

Girl: "OMG, I bloody love Doctor Who, Can I watch with you while we huddle up together?"


----------



## MrOblivious

"You have lovely testicles, can I put them in my mouth?"


----------



## jessabones

MrOblivious said:


> "You have lovely testicles, can I put them in my mouth?"


 This is so perfect I almost DIED


----------



## always starting over

"I like your hair"


----------



## Pike Queen

"I really like you. Would you like to go out on a date?"

At twenty years old, it'd be nice. xD


----------



## Daveyboy

You have something stuck in your teeth...
Can I floss you???


----------



## Chieve

I like talking to you, let's talk more online or make plans


----------



## housebunny

_i think you're doing amazingly great after what you went through.

i have faith in you. you can do this. _

_it's going to be all right. everything is going to work out. 
_
_i love you and i'm here and i'm going to be here_*. *:cry


----------



## blue2

turtle free to a good home, one previous careless owner


----------



## Mrs Foggyhead

"I value you as a person. What you have to say truly matters. I'm listening and hope to learn from you."


----------



## Mousy

"You're a cutie pie."


----------



## RelinquishedHell

"Hey, you want my ferrari?"


----------



## redstar312

"I like your hair color."


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Mousy said:


> "You're a cutie pie."


Your a cutie pie.


----------



## Barette

Acting class tomorrow is cancelled.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

"I want to hold you and love you."


----------



## Mousy

RelinquishedHell said:


> Your a cutie pie.


*gasp* :0


----------



## bearah18

mattmc said:


> I'll start
> 
> Stop worrying. I like you. I'm not going to stop liking you. This is a friendship not a test.


OMG- YES. You nailed it. A friend said something close the other day....something about me being safe with her- meant a lot.


----------



## Kalliber

" i love you, want to spend my life with you"


----------



## MrSokols

"i really love your music, let's start a band!"
or at least
"get ur lazy *** up and go do pull-ups NOW"


----------



## rikkie

_"you and ____ are the two people i trust the most, you are my best friends"_


----------



## crypticase

"Sorry I just saw you, and you blew my breath away. You're seriously one of the prettiest girls I've ever met"

Hahahahahahaha /Iwish


----------



## Kuroo

I love you


----------



## cuppy

Hey guys, no class tonight, we're installing heaters in the pool.....


----------



## tea111red

Anything nice that's genuine. It means nothing to me if it's not genuine.


----------



## rosecolored

"Happy Birthday."
"I want to give you some money."
"You're smart."


----------



## Kalliber

" let's meet up and get married"


----------



## Stoneface

"I love you and I always will"


----------



## aquilla

"It's not what you think it is". tonight I need comfort, not truth.


----------



## The Quiet Girl

"I forgive you. Please don't die. I still love you. And I don't want you dead. Take back this letter. We can just cuddle so you could finally go to sleep this week. Please eat. Kiss me. I miss you."


----------



## her

I'll never leave.


----------



## trendyfool

I love you man


----------



## IAmDisappoint

Thank you from the bottom of my heart.


----------



## Patriot

You're alright.

You aren't actually poisoning the world through your existance...


----------



## MrOblivious

"sure, I'd love to go out with you!" 

of course I'd have to have the gutts to ask first...


----------



## Raphael200

I like U


----------



## gunner21

AshleyAnn said:


> I love you
> 
> Or
> 
> You're perfect just the way you are.
> 
> Orrrrr
> 
> *Will you be my girlfriend*?
> 
> That wound be nice to hear by someone I really care about


Inbox full in 3...2...1...


----------



## JayDivision

"You've won 120 million dollars"
"You've won a lifetime supply of Cherry Dr. Pepper"
"You've won a rare limited edition (xbox 1 or ps4)


----------



## BadGirl

"I accept you just as you are"


----------



## zareba

World hunger has ended.

The Loch Ness Monster does exist.

We're long lost relatives, so I would like to leave you a large inheritance when I die.


----------



## mcmuffinme

Hey, want to move out with me and split the rent. 

This would be...the best thing anyone could say to me.


----------



## Witan

"You're hired."

(Assuming it's a job I loved)


----------



## Dane

I'll join the crowd who wants to hear "I love you" from a member of the opposite sex.


----------



## Yer Blues

Good luck, I think the hospital might be able to dissolve the Krazy glue from your hand and forehead.


----------



## Daveyboy

OMG.. You look great in Spandex ...


----------



## LydiaC

You're a really amazing friend and I'm so glad we met. Don't ever ditch me okay? Just know I'll always be here for you if you need anything at all.


----------



## housebunny

I'm so sorry you have to go through that all the time. Let me know if there's anything I can do.


----------



## aquilla

"I meant it"



Daveyboy said:


> OMG.. You look great in Spandex ...


Oh, and this


----------



## Kalliber

"be my love"


----------



## NicoShy

I love you even though you have no friends


----------



## TryingMara

It's you. Always has been.


----------



## rosecolored

"You can tell me how you're feeling."


----------



## Ledgarden

Don't know why but I felt the need to post that.

But on a more serious note, hey what's up?


----------



## Raeden

"Here, I'll let you take over this multi-million dollar business".


----------



## justlistening

"You make me ovulate. I'm releasing an egg at this very moment with your name written all on it. Please stay out of my life."


----------



## Daveyboy

OMG, What's that smell...


----------



## Callum96

'I think you're a fantastic person and you aren't half handsome. I'd love to meet up with you.'


----------



## NoHeart

Yes


----------



## nullptr

Raeden said:


> "Here, I'll let you take over this multi-million dollar business".


Aand the stock market crashes.



NoHeart said:


> Yes


No


----------



## pati

To me, you are perfect.


----------



## arao6

"I'd like to offer a research grant to your company."


----------



## scottx

"If it bleeds, we can kill it"


----------



## OnlineN0w

Why yes, I do want to watch New Girl and cuddle with you.


----------



## Raphael200

"**** U"

I never heard or read someone say that to me,I wonder how it feels.


----------



## Maria321

"Depend on me once in a while."


----------



## Common Raven

No words. Just receive a good hug from someone I could really care about, and that really understood me, enjoying the silence.


----------



## Kakumbus

Please share to me how it's like.


----------



## MRBR

This. Ha!


----------



## Daveyboy

OMG, The food you made me gave me wicked gas!...


----------



## XxVampireLov3rXx

I would love to hear someone say anything to me to be honest...


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab

I don't want you to die. You can't die, because I care about you.


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar

I totally understand and would never judge you.


----------



## Idontgetit

Let's go bowling


----------



## Idontgetit

Nothing you can't settle over a game or night out of rock n' bowl


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab

I'll put you out of your misery.


----------



## miminka

i dont really know what the words would sound like .. some kind of admission, because now that i told him about it it seems real, not like some narcissistic fantasy on my part. 

i know he likes, me. i know he must because all the time we've been friends, hes never really had a conversation with me- when we speak, it seems calculated on his part. he agrees with everything i say, i catch him looking at me all the time (how could i have really convinced myself that it was all in my head ?) 

.. and he remembers all these little details about me, stuff that i dont remember telling him. he seems to hang on to these details, he has these ideas about the kind of person i am. i dont understand, and when i told my boyfriend, he said "yes, i believe you. he does bring you up a lot". i wonder if hes told anyone else...

and i always sensed his girlfriend doesnt like me. my boyfriend says that he believes that she is jealous. she doesnt like when him and i are alone together, though i get to talk to him so little. she intervenes a lot- telling him to leave the room and come where she is. or drags me away for some purpose. 

when she catches him looking at me she flies over to him. its only getting more obvious. i know that he doesnt think shes so smart. i dont want this to get in the way of their relationship because it seems so bizarre. now that i told someone else, all these signs seem more real- i mean they all seem related. no longer my imagination.


----------



## I_Dazed_I

"We've found a cure for all types of anxiety. It works overnight"


----------



## UNRNDM1

"Would you like to be the godmother of my child?" Or "would you like to be the maid of honor at my wedding?" 

I've always dreamed of being that close friend that the other friend is honored to say that to


----------



## Ckg2011

You are useless and shouldn't ever expect to do anything worthy in life.


----------



## jamesjameson

how are you today and what have you been doing?

that or something really funny.....and i mean cant breath funny.


----------



## Metona

"I appreciate you keeping the house clean even though I don't pick up after myself"


----------



## cuppy

*HUGE SMILE* Why yes, I would love to have coffee with you! 
*Takes my hand* I was actually trying to work up the nerve to talk with _you_, and I'm so glad you approached me!


----------



## SunshineSam218

I'm so glad that I met you, you have such a big heart.


----------



## zomgz

"I know who you are, I know what you are, and it's okay."


----------



## Kydee

"The fries are ready"


----------



## Glass Child

"Hey, I know where your motivation is. It's right there."


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Nothing, and be okay with it. Do we HAVE to talk 24/7?


----------



## Vuldoc

"You're a weirdo and i think you're cool just the way you are. Let's hang out and be abnormal friends."


----------



## Terranaut

Never doubt my love, you're it for me. (Followed by oh baby, I'm, gonna cum again.) :clap:clap:clap


----------



## ineverwipe

I'll leave you alone now


----------



## DeniseAfterAll

Are you a Nazi ?


----------



## eli w

"Seduce me with your awkwardness..."


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Timothy Olyphant, Vin Diesel, Robert Pattinson, and Idris Elba are waiting over in the hotel specifically for you..


----------



## ltrain

"Let's be friends"


----------



## MuckyMuck

"Hey there nutty, yes, i just called you nutty. Was your father a jar of peanut-butter..... extra chunky peanut-butter?"


----------



## h00dz

eli w said:


> "Seduce me with your awkwardness..."


Haha! Now that is something Id LOVE to hear.


----------



## mattmc

Take out the we're sisters part as I'm not female. Otherwise it's perfect.


----------



## Dan the metalhead

"I love you"


----------



## Testsubject

"You may have my body but you will never have my mind!"


----------



## Mochyn

Hi, my name is Mr Wonka but you can call me Willy, I'd like to offer you a job in my chocolate factory


----------



## burgerchuckie

I'd like to know you more.


----------



## thelonelysound

have you seen this boy?


----------



## TenYears

"You're gonna be OK".

No one ever says that, not even my therapists, because I think they know I'm fukcing doomed, a lost cause, hopeless.


----------



## thelonelysound

"No one ever says that, not even my therapists, because I think they know I'm fukcing doomed, a lost cause, hopeless."

No one ever says that because no one ever says that.

I'm sure if they were to say it, you'd still think they felt you were doomed. I got that kind of thinking pattern too, a lot.


----------



## JH1983

You complete me.


----------



## brooke_brigham

"You relax and I'll take care of everything"


----------



## Thedood

"you're special to me"


----------



## Smiddy

"I want to know what love is, I want you to show meeeeeeeeeeeee"


----------



## SpaceRanger

Marry me.


----------



## coeur_brise

Don't be afraid. Just be yourself, no matter what. You're not as bad as you think you are. Never change! except for the happiness part. You're my honeysuckle rose... (babyish much?)


----------



## Shizuma

"I really enjoyed boxing with you".


----------



## Aminah

You'll be fine


----------



## Andrew90

How are you doing today?


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Go directly to jail. Do not pass go, do not collect 200$


----------



## cuppy

coeur_brise said:


> Don't be afraid. Just be yourself, no matter what. You're not as bad as you think you are. Never change! except for the happiness part. You're my honeysuckle rose... (babyish much?)


Ohh :love2
I hope you find someone who will call you their honeysuckle rose <3


----------



## mdiada

"Will you marry me?"


----------



## Jesuszilla

:rofl "You're hilarious"


----------



## cosmicslop

Get in the car, loser. We're going shopping.


----------



## h00dz

"Regardless of your flaws, I will stay with you to the ends of the earth"


----------



## runnergirl06

'I love you."


----------



## Crisigv

Hey, you want to come out for a coffee?


----------



## inerameia

"Mental problems or none, I still love you."

I sound like a hopeless romantic.


----------



## estse

"You're really a good person. You're nice and I like you." Or some such fantasy.


----------



## Nitrogen

Ariel is like a starfish in bed apparently. Stretching out her limbs and clinging onto things…

The first night, I ended up curled up at the foot of the bed sorta like a dog, and that’s when Ariel grabbed hold of my butt.

The next night basically I woke up to go to the bathroom at one point and there was an arm draped over my waist and I was being pulled in tight.

Ariel just couldn’t stop touching me in bed!


----------



## AceEmoKid

Nitrogen said:


> Ariel is like a starfish in bed apparently. Stretching out her limbs and clinging onto things&#8230;
> 
> The first night, I ended up curled up at the foot of the bed sorta like a dog, and that's when Ariel grabbed hold of my butt.
> 
> The next night basically I woke up to go to the bathroom at one point and there was an arm draped over my waist and I was being pulled in tight.
> 
> Ariel just couldn't stop touching me in bed!


http://vocaroo.com/i/s0Iy9lkHruXF


----------



## Nitrogen

AceEmoKid said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0Iy9lkHruXF


wow


----------



## AceEmoKid

Nitrogen said:


> wow


did u like it


----------



## Nitrogen

AceEmoKid said:


> did u like it


:yes


----------



## AceEmoKid

Nitrogen said:


> :yes


u welcom


----------



## straightarrows

do you want to spend the night with me?


----------



## Crimson Lotus

Congratulations, you've won the lottery.


----------



## DisneyMisfit

"You're the only girl I want to be with".

"I care about you".

"You're special to me".

"You mean alot to me".

"I love you with all my heart".


----------



## Boriya

"I'll never leave you"

Preferably from a friend. It wouldn't be the same coming from a stalker, murderer, telemarketer, etc..


----------



## bad baby

Ti voglio bene.


----------



## ASB20

"I'm leaving my entire $100 million estate to you to do as you please. I've already set aside the estate tax in a separate fund."


----------



## lonelygirl87

Glass Child said:


> "You can tell me anything and I won't give up on you. I mean it."
> 
> Aha, yes, that would be very nice.


Exactly this.


----------



## Unnecessary

"Hi"


----------



## TheWelshOne

"I don't want you to be perfect, I just want you to be mine."

... uke And I hate myself for wanting that.

And on a more-likely-to-happen note - "Hi, I'm the Doctor, do you want to travel through time and space with me?"


----------



## diamondheart89

Step on it real hard.


----------



## coeur_brise

cuppy said:


> Ohh :love2
> I hope you find someone who will call you their honeysuckle rose <3


Yea, me too. maybe someday.

"Don't be sad. There, there."


----------



## elle3

I want to know the real you, no strings attached.


----------



## Minkiro

Get in bed with me, now.


----------



## h00dz

I know you, and I love you for it.

Oh and also:

I know I have problems, but you love me and lets work through them together.


----------



## HanSolo

Here u go, 1 billion in real gold, not certificates, or tungsten core gold, but real gold...its all yours...enjoy your new life


----------



## mcmuffinme

Interesting person: Hey, wanna watch Adventure Time and anime with me? Then we can watch a documentary or something. Yea..

I don't even know at this point. 

I'd probably be happy if a homeless man spat on my shoulder at this point. Wow, a real human being acknowledged my existence. What joy.


----------



## NormalLad

This. Gives me the feels.

"Don't cry. I care about you and want you to be happy. I love you"


lol kinda over the top but yea i wanna hear that :lol


----------



## Str

"Life's not that bad, just hang on, it will get better. I know from experience."

Unfortunately I hear more people complaining about how they have no free time and are really stressed.


----------



## somethingvague

"And in case you were wondering, you were like a sunset to me. You're all kinds of beautful as you end my day, and you sweetly retire as the stars chase you away.

And in case you were wondering, you are everything to me. To me... "


----------



## Marakunda

Minkiro said:


> Get in bed with me, now.





runnergirl06 said:


> 'I love you."


These two right here. These are pretty much the only things I can think of that would be pretty great for someone to say to me. Well, that and a simple "Want to hang out?" would be pretty amazing.


----------



## housebunny

I'll be here no matter what. I accept you exactly the way you are.


----------



## Joe

Art thou not my muse?


----------



## T Studdly

"You're a good friend"


----------



## shelbster18

So many things I want people to tell me. I never have anyone telling me good things (at least in person anyways) so I'll make a list of several things.

"Everything will be okay."

"I want to be with you."

"Quiet people are awesome." I'd love to hear that one from everyone but nope. Not possible. Because I guess quiet people are inferior compared to everyone else. -_- Never understood why people say they don't like them, like they're not meant to be liked.

"You're nice."

"You're a unique person in a good way."

"I want you to find a relationship and be happy." 

"I would love to see you all the time." 

"We should be closer to each other." I'm referring to my two oldest sisters.


----------



## blue2

quiet people are awesome ....


----------



## luffyenvelope

Hush7 said:


> You get two gifs for that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go Hawks!!


lol

anyway, hmm..

"Hi. *smiles*"
- girl


----------



## thomasjune

"hey I'm your long lost rich twin brother, so glad I finally found you"
"Love you bro"


----------



## JoSo

you passed your exam splendidly!


----------



## Ineko

*while spooning or hugging* "You fit perfectly" "i love you for forever and a day"

and excuse me as I go cry..


----------



## Crimson Lotus

"I forgive you for what happened, I understand why it happened and I want us to be close again."

One can only dream.


----------



## TenYears

Ineko said:


> *while spooning or hugging* "You fit perfectly" "i love you for forever and a day"
> 
> and excuse me as I go cry..


Please don't cry  I can't give you any of that but I can give you a virtual hug

(((hugs))) :hug :hug :hug


----------



## Ineko

TenYears said:


> Please don't cry  I can't give you any of that but I can give you a virtual hug
> 
> (((hugs))) :hug :hug :hug


Thanks :|


----------



## retracekim

Congratulations..you've just won 1 million dollars a year, for life from Publisher's Clearing House!


----------



## cuppy

h00dz said:


> I know you, and I love you for it.
> 
> Oh and also:
> 
> I know I have problems, but you love me and lets work through them together.


Oh wow  Did you find someone special?


----------



## KaitlynRose

"You have a nice voice. We should talk some time."


----------



## Mochyn

"I love you"

I haven't heard that for a long time.


----------



## cmed

You're normal. You're not insane. There's nothing wrong with you.


----------



## RiversEdge

"We haven't talked in a few years. How have you been? Let's talk."


----------



## Purplefresh

"You can shred up a storm!"


----------



## oku

"You're alright."


----------



## Dan the man

If everyone was like you the world would actually be a beautiful place to live.


----------



## Greenleaf62

I think you're perfect just the way you are.


----------



## luffyenvelope

Don't worry, everything is going to be just fine. Trust me.


----------



## cinnamonqueen

I love you and I am so sorry.... Watch me make it right again everyday.


----------



## KaitlynRose

"I am loyal to you."

"I am your pawn. Use me as you please."

"This game of ours has come to an end. This, my friend, is checkmate."


----------



## Reclus

"Sorry I keep breaking off our chats and leaving you hanging without saying anything or giving you any warning."


----------



## mikemow95

You're not crazy. I won't leave you. I care about you.


----------



## kevinseniorof2013

You're really hot. And I love to draw too! And I love your taste in music! Let's get together!

0% chance happening.


----------



## sebastian1

Let's start a band/welcome to the band


----------



## Ineko

pls don't ever do that to yourself again, we/I love you and we want you around ( hug). 

sadly that won't ever happen


----------



## FunkyMonkey

ohhh you play RuneScape too? login i'll give you some of my partyhats.








*cough if anyone plays runescape feel free to say those words to me* :lol


----------



## KaitlynRose

"Yes."


----------



## czersalad19

Let's play SOCOM!


----------



## Indiana Jones

Make me laugh u joker.


----------



## Ineko

hey I'll help you get frost wyrm mount!


----------



## GrainneR

I want to be with you. Only you. You are so much more than just 'enough'.
Something along those lines, anyway. Preferably from a girl I like a lot.
Don't think I'll ever hear them or any derivative of them. But I can daydream.


----------



## Itta

"You're very smart" "I care about you" "You're great person"


----------



## hermito

"You look good."
"Wanna go out for a drink?"


----------



## KaitlynRose

"I have the answer you are seeking, and that answer is..."


----------



## probably offline

"I still get reminded of you sometimes, as well."


----------



## Spritz11

"You're pretty." Irl, and meaningfully.


----------



## Consider

go ****ing die


----------



## anyoldkindofday

probably offline said:


> "I still get reminded of you sometimes, as well."


This so much...


----------



## Cheese Sandwich

_You're a selfish piece of ****!_


----------



## cuppy

Here is your "Smart-Person" award! And a Bajillion dollars! Congratulations!


----------



## Owl-99

My doctor tells me you will be lucky to see your next birthday.


----------



## IveGotToast

"You're an okay guy, and I think your vegetarian chili, short films, and coin collection are all exceptional."


----------



## dal user

Hello sir, this is a call to let you know you won the lottery jackpot last night.


----------



## KaitlynRose

"It's okay to feel scared. I understand."


----------



## PlayerOffGames

i feel scared too...its part of life


----------



## PlayerOffGames

i experience life in the _exact same way _as you


----------



## lov3np3ac3

Tomorrow is the last day of school. Haha, now that's some wishful thinking.


----------



## Mochyn

Surrender control, you are mine now.


----------



## Vanderfee

As weird as you are, I want to spend the rest of my life with you.


----------



## eveningbat

You are the woman I have always dreamed of. I have been looking for you for all my life. I will fight for you.


----------



## redstar312

I love you.


----------



## tennislover84

eveningbat said:


> You are the woman I have always dreamed of. I have been looking for you for all my life. I will fight for you.


Exactly. :sigh Change the words around a little, and that's all I want to hear from someone.


----------



## FunkyFedoras

I've always thought of us as best friends!


----------



## dark

"I'm proud of you"


----------



## Kiba

"Your hot, lets bang":yes


----------



## apx24

'We are pleased to say that your job application has been successful'


----------



## sad vlad

''I will come tomorrow and do my job instead of pretending I am sick for the whole week. And expect you to do it for me while I will not bother admiting your effort or saying <<Thanks>>''.


----------



## eveningbat

tennislover84 said:


> Exactly. :sigh Change the words around a little, and that's all I want to hear from someone.


----------



## Woodoow

"It was all a joke."


----------



## cat001

"So, tell me more about calcium homeostasis and metabolic bone disease in reptiles, it all sounds so fascinating."


----------



## bilbuthehobbit

A genuine I love you, actually what I want isnt an I love you but an expression. I want to see a girl act like a kid during christmas when i give her a present


----------



## Loveless

You are the REAL ilovejapan. The guy on SAS is a hoax and a clone


----------



## mishima

"You really are beautiful." or maybe "We won the lottery, pack your bags, we're going to Germany."


----------



## AceEmoKid

"hello, here are some barbiturates, paralytics, and a potassium solution, free of charge. have fun, kiddo!"


----------



## Stilla

"I like you a lot."


----------



## FunkyFedoras

"Oh.. you need money for college? Is $200,000 okay? I think I can spare that much" 

then i'd cry.


----------



## TryingMara

"You do matter."


----------



## JustThisGuy

"Did you finish?"


----------



## minted

I'd just love a guy to say "I really like you" ... Or just anyone to say "I'd love to get to know you better you seem really interesting." Coz I alwas fear that I'm boring... Coz I probably am...


----------



## greggs92

I love you


----------



## Daveyboy

Wow..
With the lights out I can barely see your face...


----------



## mattmc

"It may not seem like it but I value your friendship a great deal."


----------



## penguin runner

I like you just how you are.
Also 
I'm moving to Toronto now.


----------



## extremly

"Hey great job with the budget so far, mind if we increase it to 10k a month?"


----------



## Bert Reynolds

God: "All you need to do is this (insert task) and that (insert task) and when you wake up tomorrow you will be completely rid of social anxiety for the rest of your life and you will be a free man."


----------



## mattmc

I love you. Maybe you don't deserve it. But love isn't about what we deserve. Love is what we mean to each other. And I love you. So stop thinking I'll decide I hate you or will throw you away. You're mine. You always will be.


----------



## inerameia

Something to cast light onto the root of my shame. "I want to be with you" I guess. Not a script-like voice but, spontaneous and romantic. How ridiculous. Lmao.


----------



## Ntln

"You're special. You don't have to live a boring, generic and miserable life"
As weird as it sounds, I'd prefer that over "I love you" or "I want to be your friend" any day. Although those two would be very welcome as well.


----------



## c224

"You can do this, it's going to be ok , even if you think it isn't."


----------



## One Man Band

"Hi"


----------



## Vuldoc

"you have inherited half a billion dollars."


----------



## AceEmoKid

"I love you" and mean it.


----------



## Citrine

It's like we're the same person. We think so much alike. So weeiird.


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar

"Yea I'm into feet"

All kidding aside "I genuinely like talking and hanging out, I feel like I can be myself around you." or "Give me a hug."


----------



## Finished123

One Man Band said:


> "Hi"


This. I would like to hear this too. :/


----------



## One Man Band

Woman: "Excuse me, I have an itch in the back of my throat that I need to have scratched. Can you help me?"


----------



## purechaos

I love you.....


----------



## DomeAloud

"I love you" "I need you" "Ur my best friend".


----------



## danieladana

Your visa is approved.


----------



## hermito

"Let's hangout someday."

Just the thought would make me happy even if they lied and never got through with it.


----------



## MoonlitMadness

This is quite a moving thread.


----------



## Maryanne1986

you will never need to worry again with me by your side


----------



## lad

Here you go, have this gazillion pounds I can't spend it all in time.


----------



## kilgoretrout

"Good job on eating that entire bag of chicharon. Your eating habits are definitely not out of control."


----------



## JumJum

I'm sorry for lying to everyone. I'm sorry for calling you a stalker and a pathological liar behind your back. I'm sorry for causing you so much pain and anguish that nothing could provide you with recompense. I'm sorry for making the breakup 10 billion times worse than it had already been. Spreading lies, spreading rumors, revealing private details about our life, turning our private lives into a free public showcase designed to cast me in a negative light, to vilify me and make me come off as a bad person. I'm sorry for exacerbating your low self-esteem, making you feel alone, turning everyone against you for fabricated reasons, turning away every avenue of support that you had.

I'm sorry I abused you on Christmas night while I was high on mushrooms. I'm sorry for bullying you. I'm sorry, I should've just let you go and let us go our seperate ways without saying a word. I'm sorry I didn't exercize any maturity when I spoke to you that night. Had I been responsible for myself for what I said, this mess never would have happened. I'm sorry... I'm sorry... I'm sorry... And finally, I'm sorry for squandering any desire you had of having a relationship in the future.


----------



## hopeless93

"You're quite the sociable fellow."


----------



## cuppy

"Gosh, your cookies are the best!" :3

edit: "And you're the cutest, smartest, sweetest girl ever" ^_^

:lol


----------



## Gas Raid

"I will love you forever"


----------



## 000XXX000

"Let's get drunk"


----------



## EndlessBlu

"Let's go on a murdering spree together!" 


That would be so romantic :3


----------



## Vuldoc

"Everything's going to be alright. Things will get better."


----------



## sad vlad

Your SA is cured.


----------



## Alas Babylon

I'm fine, I'm alive. I don't hate you now.


----------



## imabean

"You're gonna be ok."


----------



## PlayerOffGames

"youve done nothing wrong"

"its ok if people think youre weak"

"its certain youll be free from all your problems forever from now on"


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

i've just the cure for your allergies!​


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Joseph Gordon Levitt said he has a huge crush on you, too..


----------



## One Man Band

imabean said:


> "You're gonna be ok."


----------



## BillDauterive

I have feelings for you. I love/want/need you. Let's get into a relationship.


----------



## redstar312

"Yes, we'll hire you."


----------



## PixLAnxiety

Setsuna said:


> "I'm in love with you" (from someone I also have feelings for)


This pretty much sums up all of my wants.


----------



## euphoria04

I understand you.


----------



## purechaos

^^^^^^^^


----------



## Ineko

Hi! I missed you


----------



## Justlittleme

Let's hang out more than once lol that'll do it for me...

or from my mom a good: I'm sorry.

lol both of these aren't in my fate.


----------



## Justlittleme

PHP:







euphoria04 said:


> I understand you.


oh yeah THIS! more than infinity on this one hah.


----------



## idontknowreallly

"You'll be fine, dear"

And then I'll probably cry.


----------



## 7th.Streeter

Lets hang out, and I love this girl ( from friends) 

I love you (from a bf) 

I love just the way you are( from both)


----------



## 7th.Streeter

I_Dazed_I said:


> "We've found a cure for all types of anxiety. It works overnight"


YES, and dont forget " were giving it away for free"


----------



## BillDauterive

I have a time machine, get in and fix all the mistakes you've made and especially all the things you never did, the chances you never took.


----------



## mattmc

"It's just... _you are really special to me_. And I feel safe with you. You are my friend, and I don't want to mess that up or lose you. I don't have many real friends."


----------



## lunarc

You've just won the lottery. 

I love you. 
I feel safe with you. 
Kiss me. 
**** me. 
Hug me. 
Lets run away together.


----------



## Spindrift

You're right. Patrick Duffy sucks.


----------



## Priapus

-I'm not only willing to talk to you, but enjoy it
-let's play video games while cuddling


----------



## AceEmoKid

"Git jiggy wit it."


----------



## Spindrift

AceEmoKid said:


> "Git jiggy wit it."


----------



## TheLastDreamer

"I will make your Dreams come true" and who does this :rub to me when saying that to me^.^


----------



## BobbyByThePound

"Here is your million dollars."


----------



## Nitrogen

stop ****ting everywhere
donghae hoe

mermaid died in a car accident


----------



## error404

I'm sorry.


----------



## SociallyAnxiousGamer

chris m said:


> "Your social anxiety disorder is so sexy"


lol


----------



## PressOnBrah

"I love your blushing."

"Nice abs "


----------



## Steinerz

"..."


----------



## Nanuki

.


----------



## AceEmoKid

"die mother****er, die mother****er, die."


----------



## CLone85

"Let's hang out sometime"


----------



## DeniseAfterAll

Would you like me to come with you to Baretta this weekend ?


----------



## ShyFX

I love you.


----------



## Canucklehead

Lets throw a box of red wine in the car, and go on roadtrip to the yukon.


----------



## lad

I wanna be your ford Cortina, but I will never rust..


----------



## tieffers

I will never leave you.



euphoria04 said:


> I understand you.


_*Yes.*_

ugh these feels. So many of you only want love and affection. And every one of you deserves it.


----------



## Ningen

ShyFX said:


> I love you.


This. These three words can make my day. And "Congratulations Mr. Ningen, you have just won the $10 million jackpot" would make my mood a little better as well ^^


----------



## Sunstillout

That'l do pig... That'l do


----------



## Farcical Dreamer

i need you. everyone else is worthless to me.


----------



## Starless Sneetch

You seem like a really interesting person. I would really like to be your friend!


----------



## Bert Reynolds

Hmmm how do you want it baby


----------



## redstar312

Yes, I'll hire you.


----------



## gamerguy

This was just a test, you can go live a normal and happy life now.


----------



## Dreary

Dear Prudence, let me see you smile
Dear Prudence, like a little child
The clouds will be a daisy chain
So let me see you smile again
Dear Prudence, won't you let me see you smile?

Beatles tell me everything I need <3


----------



## 3 AM

Canucklehead said:


> Lets throw a box of red wine in the car, and go on roadtrip to the yukon.


Yes, I like this  I want this as well.


----------



## Daveyboy

Do you have a dog? Because it smells in here...


----------



## Andras96

"Your Tourette Syndrome has been cured."


----------



## OwlGirl

I'm on my way to see you.


----------



## idoughnutknow

"Nice ***"


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I love you.


----------



## lexx

I understand/I know how you feel.


----------



## AceEmoKid

Here are a bunch of pills, miscellaneous drugs, a lighter, and a pipe. Take as much as you can carry. Do it all at once, for all I care. No cost. Top quality.


----------



## changeme77

Lol so many girls on SAS love to be sarcastic.


----------



## Canucklehead

You know how you got drunk the other night, and made rude comments?

That totally turned me on, wanna go bowling?


----------



## Perkins

I want to see you.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

​


----------



## i suck at life

youre hired!


----------



## oood

Here's a free swanky apartment and a publishing contract that will guarantee you get paid thousands no matter what you write


----------



## mb47

A job will come. You'll be safe until it does. Keep on trying. It'll come.


----------



## Schwenger

"Please don't go" Hehe.


----------



## thecrazy88

"You're hired"


----------



## ShatteredGlass

You're so amazing and talented. I wish I was as magnificent as you. Wow.

:lol :no


----------



## Justlittleme

man you're just like me. 

 LOL NEVER, not even in my dreams. lol.


----------



## JustThisGuy

"Cool shirt."


----------



## BillDauterive

I want to drop everything and come to be with you.


----------



## beffa

"I'm glad you're here."

not one of those shifty random inboxes on tumblr or anything because i'm 'sad' or whatever. you know, someone who means it or whatever.


----------



## redblurr

Your hired!


----------



## straightarrows

You win 1Million US$....


----------



## loneliness

You're a good, valuable person.


----------



## coeur_brise

"Your hair is winter fire, January embers. My heart burns there too."


----------



## Morumot

"I will never leave you"

What insecure teenage girls usually want to hear.


----------



## sweetpotato

"Run away with me"


----------



## EndlessBlu

"Let's be super kvlt black metal musicians and burn down churches together"


----------



## mattmc

"You are totally cool. It's everyone else that is odd."


----------



## Wanderlust89

"You're beautiful."

"I'll always have your back."

"I love you, the whole package."


----------



## ShatteredGlass

RaisedOnBadPuns said:


> I don't need this 10million dollars, here you have it.


:lol


----------



## ShatteredGlass

"You're actually the best person I know."


----------



## Pompeii

"I made you a sandwich."


----------



## jeanny

''You're going to die tomorrow.''


----------



## Apoc

"u wot m8?"


----------



## coeur_brise

"I meant to say I will love you 5ever... NOT!" "No. darling don't cry. Oh, come on now.."


----------



## purechaos

here is 50 million dollars


----------



## monotonous

please accept this $10,000,000.00


----------



## 0blank0

I can't wait to spend the rest of my life with you<3


----------



## cosmicslop

Yes you can go back to 2008 and undo all your regrets. And here's a free bag of hot cheetos.


----------



## herk

it's okay to talk about


----------



## Mousy

"It's ok to be shy, I'll wait for you to get comfortable." Lol


----------



## zomgz

andras96 said:


> "your tourette syndrome has been cured."


thisssssssssssss.


----------



## cuppy

"I want to see you again~"


----------



## LolaViola

"Girl you're amazing just the way you are."

"Here's 80 million dollars. I just want you to be happy, ma."

"You've won a lifetime supply of Reese's peanut butter cups."

"Your dance moves have a profound and positive effect on me. Seriously, they make me wanna do better in life."


----------



## cooperativeCreature

You...

You matter.


----------



## VictimEternal

Master !


----------



## EndlessBlu

"Even though you remind me of a real life Rei Ayanami, I think you're really cute and I want to go out with you."

*sigh*
maybe someday...


----------



## uziq

"man you're the coolest person i ever met"

"please take my hand and let's go to a sunny meadow so we can fall over backwards in a field of flowers"

I would be so elated to hear either of these, bonus points if they're verbatim


----------



## Unknown0001

I understand you


----------



## xxGODDESSxx

"Yes, ma'am.. anything you desire."

...among other naughty things that would probably have me banned if I typed them here. :twisted


----------



## PlayerOffGames

xxGODDESSxx said:


> "Yes, ma'am.. anything you desire."
> 
> ...among other naughty things that would probably have me banned if I typed them here. :twisted


awesome!


----------



## PlayerOffGames

i got vodka.


----------



## 3r10n

"I fixed the problem, now come and cuddle me all day long"


----------



## Daisypops

will you marry me, id love to get married
but as I don't even have a bloke at the mo, not much chance ..... oh well


----------



## Daisypops

will u marry me


----------



## Wagnerian

"Hey, do you wanna play (insert game/ sport here) with us?"

Happens sometimes but still not enough.

The other things I can't bring myself to post.


----------



## GGTFM

Don't worry, you will fix this world


----------



## Neena101

Let's go on an adventure!


----------



## dontwaitupforme

i understand, its fine. your not weird and i accept you, flaws and all.


----------



## spiritedaway

"You're the person I want to spend the rest of my life with." It'd be a really nice thing to actually hear someone say to me.


----------



## megsy00

"Everything will be ok "
"I love you" 
"You're beautiful"
"I'll never leave you"


----------



## Mr Fluff

"Oh! You've had a bad day? Let me make you some dinner while you relax. Don't worry about anything. And after dinner we can hang out on the sofa and cuddle while I read to you."

"I'm sorry for everything. I've missed you terribly."

"I'm glad I know you."

"Want to come for a ride on my spaceship?"


----------



## diamondheart89

"Here's the code to my safe."


----------



## musiclover55

"Bend over...." 

Oh wait, wrong section of the forum. 

Umm.... 

"You the finest woman in this world. I wanna be with you."


----------



## Goopus

musiclover55 said:


> "Bend over...."
> 
> * Oh wait, wrong section of the forum. *
> 
> Umm....
> 
> "You the finest woman in this world. I wanna be with you."


Woah woah wait what section is _that_?


----------



## musiclover55

Goopus said:


> Woah woah wait what section is _that_?


18+ section baby! Feels like home.


----------



## Goopus

musiclover55 said:


> 18+ section baby! Feels like home.


I think that might become my new home on this site. ;P :yes


----------



## JakeStarr

pretty girl injured by jelly fish.... "pee on me to make the pain go away please"


----------



## musiclover55

Goopus said:


> I think that might become my new home on this site. ;P :yes


Just a heads up: you have to request to be there. The thread telling you how is under "Board Help and [something else, I forgot lol]".


----------



## Goopus

musiclover55 said:


> Just a heads up: you have to request to be there. The thread telling you how is under "Board Help and [something else, I forgot lol]".


Is it stickied or something? :blank


----------



## musiclover55

Goopus said:


> Is it stickied or something? :blank


I think so (I'm using tapatalk so idk), but Here's the link http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1205897


----------



## HenDoggy

"you're hilarious" :l


----------



## Fruitcake

idoughnutknow said:


> "Nice ***"


Nice bag? Nice bag.


----------



## Reckoner7

something like "I was thinking of you" and/or "fancy doing something?"


----------



## ScorchedEarth

Glass Child said:


> "You can tell me anything and I won't give up on you. I mean it."
> 
> Aha, yes, that would be very nice.


Yup, this.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I accept you


----------



## East

"wow u are /so/ cool and your blog is /totally/ rad and i'm gonna tell all my ten billion friends to follow it. also lloyd irving is playable in the next ssb"

hah, sick


----------



## Daveyboy

Come sit on Mommy's lap and tell me what you want for Christmas....


----------



## peachypeach

RelinquishedHell said:


> I accept you


I accept you


----------



## KILOBRAVO

mmm , its hard already.. l... oh, what a naughty boy you are!... let me tease you... etc.....


----------



## Kind Of

"How are you?"

(and mean it)


----------



## breezyfun711

*What?*

You like to discuss deep meaningful issues? That's refreshing!


----------



## Nebulos

LolaViola said:


> "I'm in love with you" (from someone I also have feelings for)


This this this this this


----------



## Elad

meet me at the pokemoncenter in crystal on our gameboy colours so we can fight like its 2002


----------



## coeur_brise

You is smart, you is kind, you is important.


----------



## Kazumichan

I baked you a cake.


----------



## Terranaut

Oh Jimmy, you don't know how I've longed for this moment.


----------



## Septic Rodent

The truth.


----------



## rdrr

coeur_brise said:


> You is smart, you is kind, you is important.


The Help


----------



## blue2

Hey you look pretty cool, lets go fight aliens...


----------



## bad baby

"You're fired, and oh btw here's one million dollars."


----------



## coeur_brise

rdrr said:


> The Help


Bingo. You is smart.



coeur_brise said:


> "I meant to say I will love you 5ever... NOT!" "No. darling don't cry. Oh, come on now.."


 I did happen, sort of. : (

"I didn't mean to say that I didn't mean to love you 5ever. Just that 5ever is a really long time and you know that. Oh dear no. Please, not again. Don't do that. Sigh."


----------



## Elad

i wish homeless people would offer to wash my dishes for a dollar instead of my windscreen


----------



## mattmc

"We have created a full-dive virtual reality MMO. Based on your unique characteristics and available time we want you to be one of the first to try it. There are minimal risks associated with it as it is new technology. You will be paid quite nicely in light of this. If anything bad occurs your family will get money for that as well. Because you might be anxious with real players we have provided you with AI companions in case you are more comfortable playing that way."


----------



## monotonous

please accept this $100,000,000


----------



## rockyraccoon

Would you like a hug:help


----------



## monotonous

hi this is katy perry, i love you


----------



## BackToThePast

You suck.


----------



## mr hoang

I like you more than just a friend.


----------



## tumerking

I really like you


----------



## peachypeach

I'd like someone to go "yeah me too" haha "me too" "ya same" "i know same with me!"
and mean that **** looooool. never in my wildest dreams.


----------



## To22

waerdd said:


> You suck.


I could use these words of inspiration as well.


----------



## pocketbird

"You give me butterflies."


----------



## truenorth

Don't worry about what I want, what do you want?

and/or

I like your hair, I couldn't even tell you cut it yourself.


----------



## idoughnutknow

"Your sweater is like, so fetch"


----------



## WhiteLight45

your worth isn't determined by a number


----------



## Lonelyguy111

*"You're the best looking man I have ever seen;

the most talented, the most creative and intelligent,

and here is 10 million dollars in cash."*


----------



## mr hoang

peachypeach said:


> I'd like someone to go "yeah me too" haha "me too" "ya same" "i know same with me!"
> and mean that **** looooool. never in my wildest dreams.


Yeah me too!!! Haha I mean it. Makes u feel less alone.


----------



## Ckg2011

Here is $10.5 billion dollars tax free, don't spend it all in one place.


----------



## deeeanabanana

I'll buy you all those tony moly products you want babe not like that ****er who lied to you about them, nothing will make me happier, I love you.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

"I'm deeply in love with you. You're the only one who makes me happy."


----------



## mattmc

I miss you. Let's get to know each other again. Don't worry that I'll reject you, because it's not possible. You're my friend and I wouldn't change that for anything.


----------



## jlscho03

"Wow, that was really good!"

It sounds so sexual, but it really is not.


----------



## JARKtheSHARK

-Censored for explicit content-


----------



## Bbpuff

"I have just invented a watch that can be used to teleport to any destination on the planet Earth in just seconds. And I want you to have it free of charge."


----------



## estse

"You're very well adjusted and decent, fellow."


----------



## Scarlet Tanager

"You're beautiful."
"I want you to cuddle with me."
"I miss you. We never talk anymore."
"I care about you."
"I'm obsessed with your writing!"


----------



## SmartCar

You're life won't be full of regret & misery


----------



## Barette

"I bought you a sea salt fudge brownie"


----------



## twisty

"Wanna trade some CDs?"


----------



## TenYears

"You're actually a pretty OK guy some of the time".

Yeah, I would settle for that right now.


----------



## Pearson99

I know exactly what you need.


----------



## bubbletea

i love you
this $50billion is all yours


----------



## Fat Man

"Hey you wanna hang out?"

shortly followed by

"That was a great time, when are we going to hang out again"


----------



## Implicate

"I have two eyes, but I only need one. Take my left eye and put it in a jar for display in your home!"


----------



## DenizenOfDespair

twisty said:


> "Wanna trade some CDs?"


I want to ask the same thing but I'll have to build up my CD collection some more before I can ask that, hehe. I had to sell a lot so I could come up with my share to move into a house with my bandmate.


----------



## twisty

DenizenOfDespair said:


> I want to ask the same thing but I'll have to build up my CD collection some more before I can ask that, hehe. I had to sell a lot so I could come up with my share to move into a house with my bandmate.


hey I only have 10 albums and I still wanna trade :b
Sometimes I buy impulsively (hah, girl here) and regret it later


----------



## Fayern

_"You're worth it."
"You'll make it through this."
"I love you." (And mean it.)
"You're beautiful."_
_"You've just won the lottery."_


----------



## jsmith92

Fayern said:


> _"You're worth it."
> "You'll make it through this."
> "I love you." (And mean it.)
> "You're beautiful."_
> _"You've just won the lottery."_


If a girl I liked said that to me I would start crying.


----------



## angelrawr7

Don't worry so much. You are a wonderful person and have an amazing life ahead you. I'm always there for you, don't forget that.  

^my mesage is so cheesy haha xD


----------



## Kanova

"Hello"


----------



## dahlia22

my partner telling me i love you no matter how much you mess up, we can work through anything.


----------



## jsmith92

dahlia22 said:


> my partner telling me i love you no matter how much you mess up, we can work through anything.


did this actually happen?


----------



## Cyzygy

NASA: "You have been selected to join the first group that will travel to Mars"


----------



## dahlia22

jsmith92 said:


> did this actually happen?


 no its something i wish he would say


----------



## blue2

Hey you stop speaking typing and thinking or I'm going to shoot you we're just gonna go have "fun" and frolic through the woods like baby deer not wondering what we are and how we got here mmmmk :cig


----------



## jsmith92

dahlia22 said:


> no its something i wish he would say


I wish some girl would say that to me, but that would require me to talk to a girl and to have not avoided talking to any girls I like for 2 years now.


----------



## apx24

'Here's a one way ticket to Dignitas in Switzerland'


----------



## meandernorth

"Hang in there. Things will get better and you'll accomplish your goals."


----------



## jim11

'Feel free to spend my 1 billion dollars'


----------



## BackToThePast

You're alright.

Yeah, _yeah_, I'll settle for that.


----------



## sweetpotato

I love you not because it is convenient, but because any other option is inconceivable.


----------



## vanilla90

"You are worth my time"


----------



## coeur_brise

"Don't it always seem to go that you don't what you got til its gone. I mean you sweetie pie." I meesss u. Not srs. But it'd be nice.


----------



## TabbyTab

You're a great person


----------



## Kind Of

Something honest.


----------



## lisbeth

"You're all right as you are."


----------



## mattmc

"You might not need to hear it but I need to know that I said it. I love you. I'm proud of you. I'm proud of us."


----------



## wrongguy

"Hi, I'm Scarlett johansson. This is kinda emberrassing but I've kinda been watching you for a while. I guess you could say stalking but not in a psycho kinda way. I'm just infatuated with you and I was wondering if you'd like to go out with me. I really think we'd be good together."


----------



## CWe

I love you and Iam here for you


----------



## Lone Drifter

"I have come to avenge my master using the poison mantis style!" 

To which I respond by laughing menacingly and stroking my white beard, before we have an awesome kung fu fight on top of some mountain...yeah...sweet.


----------



## Conviction07

wrongguy said:


> "Hi, I'm Scarlett johansson. This is kinda emberrassing but I've kinda been watching you for a while. I guess you could say stalking but not in a psycho kinda way. I'm just infatuated with you and I was wondering if you'd like to go out with me. I really think we'd be good together."


If I weren't so lazy, I'd make a new account as Scarlett Johansson and send you that exact message.


----------



## Liebert

"I know, i know what you're going through. i know that you don't like being alone -as if anyone would like to completely isolate themselves from the world.. smh- i know it's social anxiety and depression getting the way"


----------



## rdy2live

I've been waiting my whole life for someone like you.


----------



## losthismarbles

"We should go get something to eat"
"Let's go see a movie"
"Let's get together and play a game"
"Come hang out with me"


----------



## TabbyTab

you're an amazing person


----------



## zomgz

"I'm going to hold you until all your demons are quiet and kiss you until the only thing you feel is love."


----------



## Kevin001

Relax, it will all be over soon.


----------



## KoolKat

"Koolkat, you're cooler than the other side of the pillow!"


----------



## Invisiblehandicap

I don't care how many friends you have.


----------



## sociallydiseased

"I do."


----------



## meandernorth

"I'll join you for coffee."


----------



## eveningbat

What are you doing tomorrow? Can we meet? I have missed you!


----------



## RueTheKnight

"You've done enough, it's okay now."
"You can rest with me as long as you need to."


----------



## KILOBRAVO

ok. you seem to be cured now..

all your confidence is back and you are all laid back like you used to be.

now you can move on and progress.
you can again, go to bed night and be able to say to yourself. '' there is nothing to bother me at all 'l


----------



## Serpentes

Congratulations! You've just won the powerball jackpot!


----------



## SamanthaStrange

"I love you unconditionally."


----------



## wrongguy

No matter what I still care about you


----------



## Kevin001

I will leave you alone.


----------



## TenYears

"You make me happy. I love you just like you are."


----------



## max87

AussiePea said:


> "You're gorgeous/hot", in person.
> 
> Maybe one day!


This. But i know it will never happen because well... i'm neither gorgeous nor hot so...


----------



## Cyzygy

Don't fret, it will all be over soon.


----------



## Ntln

Hello. I like you. Lets talk.

That's all I need right now


----------



## mysterymachine

We aren't going to have you working late nights anymore because we found someone else.


----------



## romeoindespair

Your like a big soft teddybear I want to hold all night :b


----------



## Sprocketjam

You're fun to talk to.


----------



## Lonly Cat

Join us, don't be so alone.


----------



## gopherinferno




----------



## Ntln

I care about you


----------



## Astrofreak6

I am in your life to stay. I'm not going anywhere.


----------



## breatheout

Hey, you're weird. I like that ****.


----------



## ShannonTheLittleOwl

Don't be lazy. Keep fighting and keep working hard, it will pay off. Also, you are kind and fun to be with, people like you.


----------



## Imbored21

Ntln said:


> I care about you


pretty much


----------



## JohnDoe26

You're so normal though and so down to earth and easy to talk to! I can't tell at all you had this problem, wow...If there's anything, anything, I can do to help. I'm here for you, man.


----------



## rockyraccoon

Want a hug.


----------



## LolaViola

You're perfect.


----------



## i just want luv

I could look at you for minutes and not throw-up.


----------



## meepie

I actually listen to your advice and find it useful.:teeth


----------



## mattmc

_If ever you're in my arms again
This time I'll love you much better
If ever you're in my arms again
This time I'll hold you forever
This time will never end_

;_;


----------



## SouthWest

"No, stay.
"I understand."
"I trust you."


----------



## ElectricBlueViolet

"You saved me from the brink of destruction".


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Wanna go throw rocks at the windows of this old abandoned building with me? We can hang out there after and drink beer.


----------



## tea111red

I'd like to hear some good advice or encouragement.


----------



## GGTFM

Don't worry. Everything's going to be all right.


----------



## coeur_brise

"I want that red velvet. I want that sugar sweet
Don't want nobody touch it unless that somebody's me." Or: "I gotta be a man. There ain't no other way. 'Cause girl you're hotter than southern California bay... Bae"


----------



## SofaKing

Yes...I will spend the rest of my life with you.


----------



## flamestwind

Congratulations you just won $50 millions.


----------



## Perkins

"I'm proud of you."
"I believe in you."


----------



## wrongguy

It's no big deal.


----------



## Iceman84

> "You're weird...but I [like/love] you and you're pretty. Let's go [out on a date, get married, get tacos and have sex]."


You know, the small (nigh impossible) things... :lol


----------



## Mxx1

'' You're my best friend'' Can't describe how much i wish someone would say that to me.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

You're enough.


----------



## chibiidol

You arent coming off rude at all, and i understand what your trying to say.


----------



## Onigiribo

Hi.

(Lame. I know.)


----------



## LookOutTheWindow

"Give me a hug, you sexy *******." 

That, or: 

"We can be nervous together." Is that weird? Whatever.


----------



## River In The Mountain

Lets go on an adventure.


----------



## Skeletra

"[name of employer who's almost never there] quit, would you be interested in a 40% position?"

Or

"Don't worry. It's ok to **** up every now and then, that doesn't mean you're stupid, and definitely not worthless. I still like you a lot and I really mean it.
(Or something similar, just phrased better)


----------



## The Linux Guy

I wish I could hear a woman say "I love you" and mean it.


----------



## amyc16

You're my best friend


----------



## SofaKing

Yes, you're worth the sacrifices and changes that I'd have to make.


----------



## Perkins

"You're not worthless or hopeless, you have options."


----------



## tea111red

i dunno. anything nice and genuine....anything that makes me feel i have value or importance.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

pm me :surprise:


----------



## Zosie92

Even when we don't talk for a while, I'm still here for you. Don't be afraid to talk to me.


----------



## coeur_brise

"Thou art as lovely and as temperate" (I wouldn't expect more because, let's face it, summer is a great season.)


----------



## indielife

Roads? Where we're going we don't need... roads!


----------



## sprawl

I wish someone would honestly and in full detail tell me the things I could improve on personality-wise,, but that would probably crush my self esteem lol.


----------



## i suck at life

"heres 100 billion dollars...do what you want"


----------



## Kevin001

Can we cuddle?


----------



## Zatch

Continue the story dumb**** we've been waiting for months.


----------



## River In The Mountain

You matter to me.


----------



## samiisprink

this 


chris m said:


> "Your social anxiety disorder is so sexy"


and I love you


----------



## theotherone

I just want God to forgive my sins. Or someone to say I like being with u... Maybe my future kid or someone at work.


----------



## TenYears

"I'll do the dishes". No, I'm kidding. I spent the weekend at my parents house and we almost always use paper plates, as it's just easier with 6 to 10 people there. But we were out, so used regular plates and I didn't even have to ask, my kids just got up and did the dishes. They are awesomeness. They really are good kids. We had a good weekend.


----------



## zonebox

"......." followed by "......................"

Just silence, that is what I want for a while


----------



## naptime

You're awesome!

or

Let's go see a movie and eat $20 popcorn


----------



## Lonelyguy111

*"I have 10 million dollars to give you !"*

:laugh::clap:boogie:lol:haha:grin2:


----------



## losthismarbles

I love you.


----------



## BelowtheCurrent

I know you'll be okay


----------



## SouthFL

Here's that raise you deserved.


----------



## Crisigv

Everything I heard before, I want to hear again.


----------



## Kevin001

I love you.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Pure helium? Sure, we have that here. How much do you need?


----------



## Maverick34

I love you


----------



## 629753

Sacrieur said:


> "Get up you pathetic piece of ****, you can do better."
> 
> Yeah, sounds about right.


Get up you pathetic piece of ****, you can do better.

Yeah, sounds about right.


----------



## 629753

Maverick34 said:


> I love you


I love you.


----------



## 629753

theotherone said:


> I just want God to forgive my sins. Or someone to say I like being with u... Maybe my future kid or someone at work.


I just want God to forgive my sins. Or someone to say I like being with u... Maybe my future kid or someone at work.


----------



## 629753

Adeption113 said:


> "Give me a hug, you sexy *******."
> 
> That, or:
> 
> "We can be nervous together." Is that weird? Whatever.


Give me a hug, you sexy *******.

That, or:

We can be nervous together. Is that weird? Whatever.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs

In a shy way, "Hi... I like you"


----------



## Don Gio

I'll never stop loving you


----------



## SeraphSoul

You are loved. You are cared for. You can do this. Have faith. Hang in there because you're doing good, I promise you..


----------



## alienbird

I guess I'd like a genie to say,

"YOU HAVE UNLIMITED WISHES!!!"

(I think someone else might have already said this, so that's possibly where I got it from.)


----------



## naptime

I'm your friend!


Assuming I want them to be my friend.


----------



## Eleanor182

You mean so much to me. You're my best friend.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HenDoggy

u will b alright


----------



## Sacrieur

impedido10 said:


> Get up you pathetic piece of ****, you can do better.
> 
> Yeah, sounds about right.


Actually I did just that. I don't really know if I feel I can do better than I currently am at the moment. I spend enormous amounts of physical and mental energy every day.


----------



## Wanderlust89

I believe your stories and I completely understand why you are the way you are.


----------



## Crisigv

I'm really comfortable with our silence. I love it.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

coeur_brise said:


> "Thou art as lovely and as temperate" (I wouldn't expect more because, let's face it, summer is a great season.)


 Let me say it my way. You're better than summer.


----------



## Maverick34

We got the co-op. Start packing


----------



## coeur_brise

WillYouStopDave said:


> Let me say it my way. You're better than summer.


Oh wow. You ever read the book 50 shades of grey? It's known for its gratuitous use of the phrase "Oh my!" And to that I say, Ooohh my. I forgot about this. Death be bragging me wandereth in his shade cuz like, I'm all old and stuff.


----------



## SilentLyric

"we would like to call you in for an interview"

followed by

"when can you start?"

followed by

" here's a raise for being so dang cute!"


----------



## ShySouth

Thank you. I appreciate all you do for me.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I'm sorry I made you feel even more worthless, unlovable, and disposable than you already feel.


----------



## BatMantis

"It's turns out we were wrong and your father does NOT have cancer and it's actually a simple problem to fix."


----------



## Repix

"I find your video game extremely addicting!! I want to beat it.. also tell me what happens to the Grass God at the end of episode 5?!?! I want to know! Also did you know a guy made a game theory video on youtube of your game? 100.000 views!"

Someone enjoying my games is worth more than 50 dollars.


----------



## JohnDoe26

"I'm sorry to tell you this, but you have only three months to live"


----------



## BlazingLazer

"Beer's ready."


----------



## JustThisGuy

"I'm so sorry."


----------



## rockyraccoon

Would you like a hug?


----------



## ZombieIcecream

"Calm down and stop taking everything so seriously."


----------



## TryingMara

Let's hang out on Saturday.


----------



## gumballhead

"What would you like for breakfast?"


----------



## odetoanoddity

You're going to be ok.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lonelyguy111

*A Fanciful Dream - My Vivid Imagination at Work*

*" You are a wonderful human being and I love you with all my heart. 
You are loving, generous, thoughtful, upbeat, and kind.
I always enjoy your company!".*

LOL LOL LOL :rofl:lol:haha

NEVER in a THOUSAND years will I hear ANYONE say anything like THAT !!!

You can dream, can't you?
:smile2:


----------



## Kevin001

Thank you and I appreciate you.


----------



## Strago

Hold me close.


----------



## RestlessNative

You are sexy and I love the sh*t out of you.


----------



## sandromeda

I'll never leave you.


----------



## mt moyt

you've just won 10 million dollars!!!!


----------



## SparklingWater

I get it.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm selling my car for $1500 you want it?


----------



## ShotInTheDark

You will get bigger salary.


----------



## AffinityWing

"I'd like for us to try talking again." 

I have lost contact with with pretty much everyone I had been friends with before, whether it was from dropping off the face of the earth for the longest time or pushing them away myself. Last year I started being in a slightly better place since hyper-focusing on improving myself, so I tried to reconnect with some old friends but unfortunately each time I found the interest completely one-sided.


----------



## Barakiel

"Hey, how's it going?"



AffinityWing said:


> "I'd like for us to try talking again."
> 
> I have lost contact with with pretty much everyone I had been friends with before, whether it was from dropping off the face of the earth for the longest time or pushing them away myself. Last year I started being in a slightly better place since hyper-focusing on improving myself, so I tried to reconnect with some old friends but unfortunately each time I found the interest completely one-sided.


Same :/


----------



## AffinityWing

Barakiel said:


> "Hey, how's it going?"
> 
> Same :/


In that case, "Hey, how's it going"? :grin2:


----------



## Shjatyzu

"Why did you do that?", instead of: "Stupid *****, you did it and know I'll punish you".


----------

